# Logitech G19 schwache Beleuchtung !HELP!



## Manitou_2nrw (24. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal paar fragen zu der beleuchtung der g19.

ich habe mir eine neue g19 zugelegt und finde das sie schwach und undgleichmäßig beleuchtet ist..
ich wollte fragen ob das normal ist und ich vllt einfach  nur zuviel davon erwartet habe.
oder man die helligkeit irgendwie einstellen kann oder durch einen trick erhöhen kann?

wäre super klasse wenn ihr ein paar tricks oder infos zu diesem problem geben könntet


----------



## Lexx (24. September 2010)

also auf der g15 blue kann man die helligkeit in 3 stufen anpassen 
oder gänzlich abschalten, also wird vermutlich die g19 das auch können.
bei schwacher beleuchtung siehts ein bisschen unregelmässig aus.

check doch mal dein handbuch, oder die knopferln auf deiner g19.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (24. September 2010)

also ich kann an der g19 nur den knopf drücken für beleuchtung an und aus
ich kann nur die helligkeit des displays via software verstellen.
ja das meine ich.. das sieht sehr unregemäßig aus


----------



## Lexx (24. September 2010)

ach das display.. na das passt bei mir, ist aber auch noch monochrom.
die g19 ist ja schon farbe.. ?

vielleicht hilft es den kontrast/helligkeit zu verstellen?


----------



## Per4mance (24. September 2010)

also ich hab auch ne g19 seit ner woche und bei mir ist die ausleuchtung regelmässig. mein helligkeitsregler ist von lins auf strich 6½. kontrast is grau hinterlegt bei mir.

wo hast du die gekauft ? wenns amazon is lass dir ne neue geben


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (26. September 2010)

ne also die tasten sind ungleichmäßig beleuchtet!
das display ist top... und ich kann nur von dem display die helligkeit verstellen nicht von den tasten.

 oder gibt es irgendwoi eine einstellung


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2010)

Du könntest auch mal den Logitech Support bezüglich des Problems anschreiben. Die sind sehr kulant bei den Tastaturen !


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. September 2010)

Logitech Support kontaktieren, wäre natürlich das Einfachste, was du machen kannst. 

Kann auch ein Hardwarefehler sein. Kannste vielleicht ein Bild hochladen, damit man die Helligkeit so beurteilen kann ?


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (27. September 2010)

aber sicher doch.. ich weiß nicht ob mein handy das so gut einfangen kann werde ich aber mal machen.. ich finde das halt sehr ungleichmäßig!

als ich nehme an das man jetzt bei der g19 nicht die helligkeit so einstellen kann wie bei der g15?


also werde heute noch ein foto posten ! wann denke mal so gegen 17 uhr habe derzeit kein inet zuhause
irgendwie ein port der tcom ist kaputt





also ich konnte noch kein bild hinzufügen mein inet geht immer noch nicht

aber ich kann sagen das das grün der tastatur dunkler ist als das grün meiner g9...
generell die farben..

hat jemand von euch auch eine g19 und die dazugehörige g9? 

ist das auch so bei euch


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. September 2010)

so..also zu dem beleuchtungs problem oder das die tasten so schwach beleuchtet sind ist wohl so.
ein freund hat sich auch eine g19 geholt und bei ihm ist es genau so.
ich werde deshalb meine g19 wieder zurück geben. 


vllt kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich die beleuchtung der g110 der g19 ähnelt.. ( abgesehen davon das man nicht alle farben zur verfügung hat) ?

und ob die beleuchtung der mircosoft x4 genau so ist wie die der g19?


wäre super


----------



## Per4mance (30. September 2010)

also ich hab bei meiner g19 keine probs mit der helligkeit.


die x4 hat nur rot und da isses einstellbar

g110 k.a. hatte mir die g110 und die g19 bestellt aber nachm auspacken der g19 die g110 gleich zurückgeschickt


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Manitou_2nrw!!! grüß Dich erstmal und gleich zur deiner Problem: es ist folgendes: ich habe selber das komplette G-Series Set: G-13, G-19, G9x und alles andere als alles, sollte man die Farben eher HELLE wählen als dunkelere!!! So da ich nicht weiss, dass Du so gemacht hast bleibt offen!!!

Aber, es ist richtig, wenn Du alles schritt für schritt richtig gefolgt bist, dann kann ja nur die Beleuchtung deffekt sein!!!!

Ich habe in mein Zimmer keine weitere Beleuchtung nötig, wenn ich am PC bin!!! Lass mich wissen, wenn Du fragen hast!!! Freue mich Dir zur helfen!!!

mfg

Strelok

PS: Von der Funkzion her hat G-110 die selbe Farbstruktur wie G-19. Trotzdem ist G-19 besser!!! Weil G-19 ein vollständiges Gaming-Tastatur ist.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo danke für den tip
aber ich habe die kompletten farben mal durchgespielt..
habe jetzt auch rot grün blau bevorzugt.. 
und ich muss sagen rot war die einzige farbe die so einigermaßen okay war
meine g9 habe ich auf grün eingestellt und ich muss sagen das die deutlich heller war als die tastatur.. jede  bzw fast jede taste war ungleichmäßig beleuchtet.
kannst du nicht mal ein foto deiner beleuchtung machen?
hm ich dachte auch das sie vllt defekt sei.. aber ein freund hat sich auch eine neue gekauft und bei ihm sah es genau so aus


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (5. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Manitou_2nrw!!!

Gib mir bis heute Abend bzw. heute Nacht zeit, dann mache ich die Bilder und füge sie hier ein. Aber bis dahin bitte mach auch die Bilder von deiner Tastatur. Somit können wir beide erkennen, wo der unterschied ist.

Obrigens, es gibt auch ein weiteres Hacken dabei: nämlich Betriebssystem-Energieeinstellung= Für USB; selektives USB usw. Ich weiss nicht welchen Betriebssystem Du verfügst und wie deine Energie-Einstellungen aussehen...Nur das ist mein Gedanke, es hat inderiekt was damit zu tun!!!

Schreib mir dein Antwort und ich mache bis dahin die Bilder!!!!

bye bis bald

Strelok


----------



## Ossus (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist die Beleuchtungeinwandfrei.
Hab keine Probleme damit.
Display ist auch einwandfrei.
Ich kann jedem empfehlen


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2010)

> also ich hab auch ne g19 seit ner woche und bei mir ist die ausleuchtung regelmässig. mein helligkeitsregler ist von lins auf strich 6½. kontrast is grau hinterlegt bei mir.


Das Problem mit dem grauen Kontrast hab ich auch.
Das gleiche übrigend bei der Uhr, wenn ich das Ziffernblatt ändern will.

Weiß jemand wie ich das ändern kann?


----------



## Böhser Cabal (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine andere Frage am Rande.

Seit gestern besitze ich die G19...nur...wo kann ich die Helligkeit und die Hintergrundfarbe der Tasten ändern?

Ich habe die Software installiert...allerdings komme ich da nur in die Menüs von dem Display, von den Tasten steht nirgends was.

Und die "Sonnen"-Taste tut nur lediglich die komplette Beleuchtung an und ausschalten.


Danke und Gruss.


----------



## Per4mance (2. Dezember 2010)

du hast nen programm das nennt sich G-Series Key Profiler. da kannst du einstellen welche farbe und belegung die tastatur & g-tasten habe nund 3 farben auf m1-m3 abspeichern.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (2. Dezember 2010)

Aaahhhhhh...Dankeschön.


----------

